# Nazr Mohammed



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

Pistons just got him, and I wanted to know what you guys think of him. 

I didn't pay too much attention to him. He seemed decent at most things and not spectacular at anything.

Also, how come Pop didn't like him at the end of the season?


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

he's pretty good i guess
and because he felt like it
btw im glad you didnt ask about our wingspan this time.


----------



## Thuloid (May 12, 2004)

Sometimes he's good, sometimes he's kind of disengaged. I think Pop picked up on that--Nazr just wasn't doing very much for long stretches.


----------



## mattyc (Nov 1, 2003)

Good offensive rebounder on his day, shocking hands.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

when the ball is passed to him on offense, he loses it easily


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

He's decent....when he can keep the ball in his hands that is.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

now wat r we gonna do downlow?


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

dont worry guys, i have decided to suit up and play center for the spurs :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

hi im new said:


> dont worry guys, i have decided to suit up and play center for the spurs :biggrin:


in that case can i back up tony?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Can I take Tim Dirken's spot then? The new guy isn't doing as good :biggrin:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Tim Dirkern? hahaha if it's what I'm thinking it's hilarious


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

M F F L said:


> Tim Dirkern? hahaha if it's what I'm thinking it's hilarious


He was the old coyote....who did you think he was? Like a cross between Duncan and Dirk?


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

LMAO! i was thinking the samething. that guys name is tim derk...but dude, that costume has to be really HOT inside. and sometimes the coyote has to make outside appearances in the heat, thats got to suck.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

I thought tim derk was still the coyote,even after the illness and all dang.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

ezealen said:


> He was the old coyote....who did you think he was? Like a cross between Duncan and Dirk?


 Haha yeah man, I thought it was a cross of

Tim Dirk and Stern

that'd be scary

Defense Offense and the ability to **** up a league


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

> that guys name is tim derk...


Yup. You're right



> I thought tim derk was still the coyote,even after the illness and all dang.


Nope, this was the first time since we had the coyote, that someone else has been him for the enitre year. Apparantly, they're keeping the new guy anonymous too. I guess we'll have to wait till he has a stroke too.



> Haha yeah man, I thought it was a cross of
> 
> Tim Dirk and Stern
> 
> ...


Where does stern fit in either derk or dirken?


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

ezealen said:


> I guess we'll have to wait till he has a stroke too.


BOOOOOOOOO, quit putting a curse on our coyotes


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

hi im new said:


> BOOOOOOOOO, quit putting a curse on our coyotes


How did I put a curse on either one of them?

Shamecka-mecka-ezealenrules-Shmecka-mecka-mecka-yousuck. Now you're cursed!


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

I dont think they will like him he isnt good!


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

ezealen said:


> How did I put a curse on either one of them?
> 
> Shamecka-mecka-ezealenrules-Shmecka-mecka-mecka-yousuck. Now you're cursed!


u son of a beach!


----------

